

How driving a car into Manhattan costs $160 - barry-cotter
http://blogs.reuters.com/felix-salmon/2009/07/03/how-driving-a-car-into-manhattan-costs-160/

======
bwd
I have an idea for reducing congestion in Manhattan: ban on-street parking.
Only vehicles making deliveries with a valid permit should be permitted to
park on the street, everybody else would have to use a garage. This should
clear a few extra lanes for traffic in many places, as well as forcing more
people to give up their cars.

~~~
bvttf
And would also get rid of most of the traffic caused by people circling around
looking for parking.

------
edw519
"...Charles Komanoff’s absolutely astonishing Balanced Tranportation Analyzer,
a 3.5 MB Excel spreadsheet which is the product of many years of research and
analysis..."

Do you suppose Charles Komanoff already read the earlier HN post, "How to Take
Ritalin Correctly"?

~~~
mahmud
Come on, you sound like you're dismissing "many years of research" and
analytic work as the fringe result of Ritalin use.

I left slashdot because of the in-crowd, story cross-referencing "humor".

